# MISC meeting 28th August



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi folks

Just thought I'd share with you what the MISC mob have planned for the next meeting. The club is 1 year old now so August meet is a little special.

Heres what we have in store

X Ozzy raffle, The prize being a secret Tarantula complete with HoS enclosure and decor.

X Main raffle prizes include, Slings, scorpions, HoS enclosure, discount vouchers for well know invert suppliers, BTS membership, and much more

X BBQ weather permitting

X Best invert of the day comp inc prize

X Best enclosure of the day inc prize

The meet is held at _Fr_
_iends Meeting House_
*13 The Polygon
Wellington Road
Eccles
M30 0DS
*
*and starts at 1pm*

*See*

*MISC - Index page
*


----------



## AdieSWA (Jun 9, 2010)

Can anyone attend these things, its a bit of a trek from the wirral but once a month it would be worth it to meet other keepers etc

thanks


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

convince em to come closer to me mike n ill bring ma metallicas and subfusca for judging


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> convince em to come closer to me mike n ill bring ma metallicas and subfusca for judging


Get a train there Josh, I live about 70 miles away, but still manage to get to the odd meeting (that's dedication for you), there's also a couple of people who travel from South Yorkshire too, it's a nice club, decent folk and friendly informal atmosphere.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

AdieSWA said:


> Can anyone attend these things, its a bit of a trek from the wirral but once a month it would be worth it to meet other keepers etc
> 
> thanks


Yeah everyone is welcome, there is a thread on the forum so that we have a rough idea of numbers for the refreshments etc. Pop your name down and come along it will be a great day


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> convince em to come closer to me mike n ill bring ma metallicas and subfusca for judging


 
Dont be lazy, get yourself up here lol

Why arn't you on the forum yet anyway?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Get a train there Josh, I live about 70 miles away, but still manage to get to the odd meeting (that's dedication for you), there's also a couple of people who travel from South Yorkshire too, it's a nice club, decent folk and friendly informal atmosphere.


Id love to but im absolutely skint as at the minit lol just spent my last 5.50 on sending my regalis off to kev for breeding.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Dont be lazy, get yourself up here lol
> 
> Why arn't you on the forum yet anyway?


Theyve got a forum :S
lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah get on it biatch


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Yeah get on it biatch


170 MILES RFUK THAT! lol i think ill join the forum though:2thumb: lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> 170 MILES RFUK THAT! lol i think ill join the forum though:2thumb: lol


 
Yeah suppose travelling 170 miles is a bit a ball acher, i didn't realise you were that far away.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

170 is that it! :lol2:


----------



## Boopster (May 13, 2009)

Kamike said:


> 170 is that it! :lol2:


we are definately worth 170 miles


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Think i might go to this, sounds like a great club with a great atmosphere :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i would love to go but its 130 miles abit far for me + i dont drive, i cant see my mum takeing me LOL,

there f:censor:k all around the southwest, midlands :devil:


----------



## Bainsey (Dec 6, 2008)

Dont forget about he kids colouring corner!

Each kiddie who draws a picture gets entered into a free draw to win a prize :2thumb:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure i read there is a Invert quiz on this month at the meet, is this true?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes there is also an invert related quiz being held, winner gets a prize

We have bags of prizes for the day of the top of my head we have

L Para slings
C Sp Aladin slings
The mystery T including enclosure and decor
predator or prey vouchers
Flatrock scorplings
OBT slings
HoS enclosure
BTS membership
Curly hair slings
There is more but I will have to go look at the list lol


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

suppose i could drag myself along


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice one baldy


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

yep we travel from sunny barnsley to go to meets will def be worth it this month might have to set off early to get a seat by looks


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

wayne the pain said:


> Sure i read there is a Invert quiz on this month at the meet, is this true?


yeah there is mate, the guy who's created the quiz is a bit of a strange 1 though :no1:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

i recon we should start up our own club matt  weel call it the DPTCSC
Decent Part Of The Country Spider Club :no1: itll be up a tree with a sign above the door with no misc allowed ! lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

:lol2ahhh a tree house, we have a whole garden shed


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Kamike said:


> :lol2ahhh a tree house, we have a whole garden shed


:lol2:


----------



## Pete Edge (Sep 29, 2009)

*Misc*

It will be a great day.
Bouncy castle for the kids, Father Christmas and all the trimmings.

Not all of the above is true!!


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> i recon we should start up our own club matt  weel call it the DPTCSC
> Decent Part Of The Country Spider Club :no1: itll be up a tree with a sign above the door with no misc allowed ! lol


i yeah, only people that talk like farmers :lol2saying that i dont sound like a farmer i think)

we defo need something around here


----------



## Pete Edge (Sep 29, 2009)

*Misc*

Everybody welcome, the more the merrier


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Pete Edge said:


> It will be a great day.
> Bouncy castle for the kids, Father Christmas and all the trimmings.
> 
> Not all of the above is true!!


this best be true now, i want a bouncy castle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

hashnak said:


> this best be true now, i want a bouncy castle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so do i!!!

bouncy castles are the dogs bollocks!


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

your not allowed on it Ryan, no kids allowed :whistling2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

hashnak said:


> your not allowed on it Ryan, no kids allowed :whistling2:


no gay baldys who spend most of their time standing on the park in the bushes are allowed on either

that rules you out


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Get a bouncy castle and that may just sway me haha :whistling2:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> no gay baldys who spend most of their time standing on the park in the bushes are allowed on either
> 
> that rules you out


ill stand on the edge of the bouncy castle then  and im not bald i have chest hair, you'll learn what that is one day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

up we go

get yourselves to this months meet people!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Check out this list of goodies we have so far!!

OBT slings
HoS 6x4x4 enclosure
Predator Or Prey voucher
BTS Membership
LP Slings
Curlyhair slings
Flatrock scorplings
2 giant millipedes and enclosure (they are huge)
The suprise T + enclosure
Stick insects
Beetle grubs
Glass enclosures

Theres more but I can' t think of them of the top of my head


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Or everyone can come to my house for tea and biscuits :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Weve got

Bourbons
Ritch tea
Ginger creams
e.t.c lol


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Or everyone can come to my house for tea and biscuits :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Weve got
> 
> Bourbons
> ...


you had me till you missed out hob nobs


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> Or everyone can come to my house for tea and biscuits :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Weve got
> 
> Bourbons
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

hashnak said:


> you had me till you missed out hob nobs


they were covered in the e.t.c bit  haha


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Just get your lazy ass to Manchester and stop being a girl :lol2:


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

haha!! well said mate!!:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it. Me the GF and 3 slings i mean kids are coming!! 
Got the kids doing some nice drawings now lol.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Brilliant mate, there will be a few kids there and they always enjoy the meets. I will make sure there are plenty of sweets for me I mean the kids


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

A week today, don't forget :no1:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

You might wanna remind your chairwoman (Lisa Baines) she still owes my 10yr old son £100 for the scorpion of his she killed when she couldnt be bothered to return it via RMSD. 

Seen as i notice this is an open invite both myself and Roy will be turning up to collect our son's money on the 28th as it has been outstanding now since the begining of this year.

We havent forgotten, as much as she might have hoped we have.

See you all on the 28th. :2thumb:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

look forward to seeing you and roy there :2thumb:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Muze said:


> You might wanna remind your chairwoman (Lisa Baines) she still owes my 10yr old son £100 for the scorpion of his she killed when she couldnt be bothered to return it via RMSD.
> 
> Seen as i notice this is an open invite both myself and Roy will be turning up to collect our son's money on the 28th as it has been outstanding now since the begining of this year.
> 
> ...


Don't bother, any beef you have is with Lisa not MISC!

I fail to see why coming along to ruin some ones day is either big or clever. Your both adults and I would expect you to both deal with it as adults send her a PM or email. Turning up at a friendly meet just to cause trouble is bang out of order!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

As she is refusing to answer PM's letters etc and has only sent my son £1 compensation i fail to see what other way i have of contacting her.

We will be turning up to discuss this any "trouble" as you put it wont be caused by us. We will be there to find out exactly when this money she agreed to pay me on behalf of my son will resume being paid at a reasonable rate. So if she has a problem with us turning up and discussing this in an adult manner then im assuming she has something to hide?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Why ruin an event that someone has gone to the trouble of organising just because you have "Beef" with someone who is involved???

Why not concentrate on acting like a grown up and resolving your "Beefs" in an orderly manor.....?

:hmm:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> Why ruin an event that someone has gone to the trouble of organising just because you have "Beef" with someone who is involved???
> 
> Why not concentrate on acting like a grown up and resolving your "Beefs" in an orderly manor.....?
> 
> :hmm:


I am doing...by speaking to the person face to face.

How is that not being grown up?

If i was threatening her i could understand your whining ...but im not.:lol2:

Please explain why having a word with someone to one side is going to ruin an event....OH THE DRAMA!!!! typical response i should have guessed someone would have gone ott.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I just think its immature to go to an event intent on ruining it......

Cant you put a claim in with paypal or contact the police or something to get _your sons*_ money back.....

Why not apply to go on Judge Judy or something.....???






*I love it when people use there children as a reason for buying themselves another invert its all kinda lame.....


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> I just think its immature to go to an event intent on ruining it......
> 
> Cant you put a claim in with paypal or contact the police or something to get _your sons*_ money back.....
> 
> ...


First off if the invert and child thing is to do with me thats a big F'ing insult. Roy gave my son that CB Desert Hairy AF when he went into hospital for tests. The only CB AF in the country that the MISC chairwoman borrowed for breeding on my sons say so and couldnt be arsed to post back RMSD out of spite.
Secondly read back it aint ruining anything...but then you have just proved you dont have a brain cell


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I just have my opinion on certain people on these forums, and your whole "You stole the £100 I spent buying a scorpion for my son, who's just had tests" sh!t just doesn't cut it for me......

Ive seen a few of your posts on here, you don't offer anything of any worth really apart from your constant bitch fests and TBH I just don't like you.....

Get over yourself......


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

If you wanted to talk to her you could have gone to her house, but no your picking a MISC meeting (one that your not welcome at).

Any problem you have with Lisa is nothing to do with MISC!!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I just have my opinion on certain people on these forums, and your whole "You stole the £100 I spent buying a scorpion for my son, who's just had tests" sh!t just doesn't cut it for me......
> 
> Ive seen a few of your posts on here, you don't offer anything of any worth really apart from your constant bitch fests and TBH I just don't like you.....
> 
> Get over yourself......


 
:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Young_Gun (Roy) typing this:

Firstly the scorpion was given as a gift to Muze's son when he was in hospital for tests, that is fact.

Secondly, the scorpion was CB by myself, when have you seen one for public sale in the UK?

The price of CB H.A is basically whatever the person who is lucky/skilled enough to successfully breed them wants to ask for them.

Mike, the scorpion was given to Lisa at a Misc meeting on loan, therefore Misc is involved, plus I would appreciate you not telling me or Muze what is or isn't our business as we had as much of a vested interest in helping the club get off it's feet as anyone there now.

The matter has been going on for a long time and has also tried to be resolved privately with no avail, this is the best avenue left to pursue it.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

As for what anyone thinks of me on this site, well i think its safe to say i dont really give a rats behind.

And you wonder why you dont have people with experience posting anymore.:whistling2:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Muze said:


> As for what anyone thinks of me on this site, well i think its safe to say i dont really give a rats behind.
> 
> And you wonder why you dont have people with experience posting anymore.:whistling2:


I bet no one misses your posts!

How do you take your coffee I'll make sure ones ready for you arrival :flrt:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

MISC is a club not a business. Lisa neither created or ownes MISC therefor your problem is with Lisa. How can MISC con you? We can't is the answer, TEXT REMOVED


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Muze said:


> Young_Gun (Roy) typing this:
> 
> Firstly the scorpion was given as a gift to Muze's son when he was in hospital for tests, that is fact.
> 
> ...


If you've been ripped off then sort it out via PM's emails the police etc..... but turning up to MISC's next event just to act like tits is a pretty lame way of going about your business......



Muze said:


> As for what anyone thinks of me on this site, well i think its safe to say i dont really give a rats behind.
> 
> And you wonder why you dont have people with experience posting anymore.:whistling2:


I reckon about a whole 3 people like you (maybe two and a half at a push) your posts are uninformative and just boring, you come here to argue and pick fights, just to act like a general knob TBH.... I guess this would represent someone who is self loathing that once felt somewhat special via the use of an invert forum who became destitute from there overwhelming greatness....... 

Jog on.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Muze said:


> This is the best avenue left to pursue it.




As this looks like a private address where the meeting is being held at then this could actually be deemed as threatening behaviour, if you turn up and step foot on the property it is trespassing if your not invited which people have clearly said you are not. If you then proceed to try and make entry to the property it would be classed as unlawful entry if the door is open, if not then it would be breaking and entering or if you are asked to leave and don’t then you are looking at disturbing the peace.

(This would also be premeditated)


I’m sure with you being an accountant and more than likely in professional bodies anything like this on a criminal record wouldn't look good for you as a individual when applying for jobs or renewing a membership to the bodies.

The best way forward for you to get what you believe you are owed is to get any paper work together which shows the agreement between yourself and the person in question and file a small claims court action.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

YG again.

Turning up won't be to cause any problems whatsoever as has been stated already, going to discuss a problem with someone face to face, not sitting behind a computer being insulting is the most mature way to deal with the problem.

So if you don't have anything further to add, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

just dont turn up, you are not invited. 

You will be told to leave as soon as you arrive so don't bother wasting you petrol!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> As this looks like a private address where the meeting is being held at then this could actually be deemed as threatening behaviour, if you turn up and step foot on the property it is trespassing if your not invited which people have clearly said you are not. If you then proceed to try and make entry to the property it would be classed as unlawful entry if the door is open, if not then it would be breaking and entering or if you are asked to leave and don’t then you are looking at disturbing the peace.
> 
> (This would also be premeditated)
> 
> ...


Absolutley fine with me, Infact its nice to see someone with sense.

Unfortunatley we are dealing with someone who flits backwards and forwards to her married and maiden name when it suits, so small claims summons has also failed.

I have taken legal advice and the best way is of summons in person. Then i know the right person has it : victory:

Also regards your previous statement i have stated i do not wish to threaten or cause harm...so this rules it out. Kamike did also state EVERYONE welcome.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Kamike said:


> just dont turn up, you are not invited.
> 
> You will be told to leave as soon as you arrive so don't bother wasting you petrol!


We are quite legally able to wait in the street outside you have no say over that. All i have to do is point the correct person out to baillifs to serve the summons if that is the way you wish us to go about things.

And that is an end to the matter. I will not be repling further and look forward to seeing you saturday unless Lisa wishes to contact me to sort this out amicably in the mean time.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

We meet at a Quacker meeting house attached to a care home, its neither the time or place to settle your agrument with her. Go to her house and sort it there if you want it sorting so much.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Muze said:


> We are quite legally able to wait in the street outside you have no say over that. All i have to do is point the correct person out to baillifs to serve the summons if that is the way you wish us to go about things.
> 
> And that is an end to the matter. I will not be repling further and look forward to seeing you saturday unless Lisa wishes to contact me to sort this out amicably in the mean time.


My god, its like £100, are you that broke.....???


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> My god, its like £100, are you that broke.....???


No im just sick of people on forums taking the urine...i am owed over £1000 on people not paying up on stuff they owe and im not being taken for a mug any longer.

Now as i said before if Lisa wishes to contact me and come to an arrangement then fine...if not then i will contact the court tomorrow.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Muze said:


> No im just sick of people on forums taking the urine...i am owed over £1000 on people not paying up on stuff they owe and im not being taken for a mug any longer.
> 
> Now as i said before if Lisa wishes to contact me and come to an arrangement then fine...if not then i will contact the court tomorrow.


Well you mustn't be very savvy when making deals then.....

:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Muze said:


> Also regards your previous statement i have stated i do not wish to threaten or cause harm...so this rules it out. Kamike did also state EVERYONE welcome.




The behaviour you are presenting on here is in a threatening manor so you may wish to change how you are acting for this not to be taken in a detrimental way, also it has been said in a previous post that you are not welcome so this does void the any one welcome theory you have.

If you have already gone through the small claims court (They would have already been served the summons) then you will have been issued a court order which you are more than entitled to take to a debt collection agency or bailiffs to recover your costs.

The changing of names has nothing to do with the matter as they will have had to leave a paper trail as to their identity through the county courts and registry offices which will also have their last known address on.

As to waiting in the street this could also be touching on to the stalking laws and should be left completely up to the bailiffs and not be taken in to your own hands.
Bit of advice before you do go through the small claims court is I would strongly advise you have the paper work to hand or any evidence that the animal was handed over and it was to be returned in the matter you was expecting as other wise it is your word against theirs and could land you with a sizable bill if the defendant does win the case.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Jaggers, are you a lawyer???

I may need your help.......


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Moderator On Board*

Please keep this Thread on Topic without abuse or insults and On Topic - or else those involved will all go into the naughty book and the Thread Closed!!!


----------



## Pete Edge (Sep 29, 2009)

*Misc*

Abie and Roy.

Sadly for you MISC is holding a private meeting in a private building on private land.
If either of you try to enter The Meeting House grounds (with or without a bailiff) I will have no option but to remove you and then contact the local police.
I have total authority about who enters for this meeting, YOU ARE NOT WELCOME.
I'm happy to inform the local police before the meeting if need be, I'm sure they would be happy to remove threaterning trespassers from church grounds.
The threat of bailliffs is a hollow one, they have no legal rights to enter any private property, especially one which has no connection to a private, vindictive and petty argument.
Any unwelcome person entering the property will be removed and then I will make sure they are arrested and prosecuted.

Think very carefully about what your going to do next!!!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

This Thread Is Now CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

